# In memory of Caesar



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Not long ago I had to let my Buddy go. We had been together for almost 13 years. It was the most painful thing I had ever been through. His name was Caesar. He was my special friend. Everywhere I went he was there. The story has been told by just about everyone here. We all have that special friend who was there for us.

Caesar was the only one who I know, who would lay his life down for mine... The pain is slowly going away, but it is still there. I am an older guy who is going back to college to finish up where I started so many years ago. One of my classes (College Writing) required me to write a poem. Soooo, I wrote it about Caesar. Let me share it with you. Thank you for letting me show you what he meant/means to me.

*Run and play free Caesar...*​
 “The Greatest Caesar”​ 
 Born into a litter of seven.
 For me, he was a gift from heaven.
 Oh how I remember the day I got my Caesar.
 I held him as he cried, knowing in time it would get easier.
  *Our lives began anew….*

 Everywhere I went; there my little Caesar went too.
 We were always together, even when I had the flu.
 Those times he would see me working in my workshop.
 He would come racing, stop, and down he would flop.
  *Our lives were growing together….*

 As Caesar matured, we began to run together.
 Snow, rain, it didn’t matter, we ran in all weather.
 There were days I did not want to run because of hay fever.
 Caesar would look up and plead, “We have to, for I am a retriever.”
  *Our lives were full and blessed….*

 Those wonderful years slid by and we both got old.
 Looking back now, I realize, those years were like gold.
 Yes, while our lives may have been slowing down.
 Never once did I see my best friend’s face with a frown.
  *Our lives were complete and comfortable….*

 Caesar was happy, but the years caught up to him. 
 His body began to hurt, and he got too slim.
 There were days when he did not feel well, and he was sick.
 I would hope, and pray to God, that the end would come quick.
  *Our lives together, were now in the Twilights….*

 Then one night Caesar looked up at me, and I could tell.
 Sadly, the time had come, for us to say farewell.
 The next morning, the vet put a chemical in his vein.
 I was with him until the end, now he has no pain.
  *Our lives together, are no more….* 
 *The sun has set on Caesar and Me….*​


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of Caesar. You were so lucky to have him in your life for 13 years. 

Your poem is beautiful.....brought many tears to my eyes. 

Hope you share more pictures of Caesar.....


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

My deepest sympathies for your loss of Caesar. What a beautiful tribute to your buddy.

I hope you got a A+ for your poem.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Actually I did. But, I had to read it to 30+ people in the class. Through the years I have learned to just go with the flow. I read the poem and "yes" I broke down and cried. It took me quite a while to finish it. But, in his memory I did. Man oh man it was hard.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a wonderful tribute to your boy. I'm so glad you've joined us. Most of us have had to say that awful goodbye to a special friend, and know how treasured our memories are.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, but a beautiful tribute to Caesar. He will always be with you, his memory locked deep in your heart.

Run free from pain, play with new friends and sleep softly Caesar


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

<sniff, sniff> That was beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing, brought tears to my eyes. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Caesar's Buddy said:


> Actually I did. But, I had to read it to 30+ people in the class. Through the years I have learned to just go with the flow. I read the poem and "yes" I broke down and cried. It took me quite a while to finish it. But, in his memory I did. Man oh man it was hard.


 
I am sure many others were crying too.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The sun will never set on either of you...........
It will shine as a bright beacon until the time to be reunited.
Play Hard Sweet Boy.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Caeser and that poem was lovely made me cry


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad you wrote that poem for Caesar. I am sure it helped you and many others who have lost a beloved companion. 
I am glad you are here..many of us have been there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Caesar*

I am so sorry that Caesar went to the bridge, but judging my your poem which you should get an A+, Caesar had a wonderful life with you and was SO LOVED!!
YOU will see him at the Rainbow Bridge!!!


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Ok, I finally figured out how to post pictures. Here is a photo of Caesar, taken when he was about 10 years old. 

He was a big boy, weighing in at about 110lbs in his prime running days. One of those boys with a huge barrel chest...


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

And another. I have hundreds of them. But will only show a couple more...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Aloha & Godspeed


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

A huge barrel chest and a huge heart to go with it.

I am so sorry for your loss, but glad you two had a wonderful life together. There is absolutely no way I could have been strong enough to read your poem to others. I'm crying reading it.........

Caesar was beautiful.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I loved your poem and what a big sweety your Caesar was...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Beautiful poem, sorry for your loss of Caesar.RIP Dear Caesar.Thankyou for sharing your poem and lovely photos too.


----------

